# My Bubs



## DAZZIE (Sep 20, 2008)

well these are my bublets. 


























well they are some of them ther is about 13 more.


----------



## ratastic (Jul 1, 2007)

They are so cute!!


----------



## Neuroticax (May 1, 2007)

Adorable.


----------



## lazzara8478 (Dec 16, 2008)

Great pictures! i love the tree climbing one


----------



## DAZZIE (Sep 20, 2008)

thats Hans, she is so spoilt and she Knows it

I got my new rats today, I'm a bit disapointed in there weight but other than that they are perfect the silkies are so cool.


----------



## Wimbo (Nov 21, 2008)

Cute. Your blondie looks very mischievous!


----------



## DAZZIE (Sep 20, 2008)

she is lol.

okay first is mozzie with his cute bellie. I love DU's
















than athena my new girl, who is a silky.








than jasper








and hans again.[







last and not least some new girls







wynter and trinty


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

Cute. Hope you don't let the males and females "hang out together" ....


----------



## DAZZIE (Sep 20, 2008)

thats a stupid Question, sorry but that is, I've had rats for years and I would never Allow My rats To 'hang out' togther. (unless they were same sex )


----------



## Neuroticax (May 1, 2007)

More often than not we've had people venture in here who are all "Really? They can't play, even if I watch?" So sometimes it's a habbit to jump to conclusions or to give a word of warning. 

We aren't psychic, so _we_ don't know that you've had rats and know how to properly take care of them. 

So no, it's not a stupid question. Hang around and you'll see what I mean.


----------

